# splashutils-1.5.2.1 not building with klibc-1.5.7+glibc-2.7

## holycow

I'd been holding off upgrading to gentoo-sources-2.6.23+ due to the switch to uvesafb. I took the plunge this morning and upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r2, following Spock's uvesafb howto. As part of the install, and my usual emerge world upgrades, I installed the latest klibc-1.5.7-r2 (also tried 1.5.7) and glibc-2.7. When I tried upgrading from splashutils-1.4.3 to 1.5.2.1, it failed with a warning about lack of fbcondecor support in klibc and a compile error in fbsplashd.static. Here's the warning and error I got:

Warning:

```
The kernel tree against which dev-libs/klibc was built was not patched

with a compatible version of fbcondecor. Splashutils will be compiled

without fbcondecor support (i.e. verbose mode will not work).

```

Compile error:

```
  LD      objs/fbsplashd

  LD      objs/fbsplashd.static

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.2/../../../../lib64/libpthread.a(pthread_cond_timedwait.o): In function `pthread_cond_timedwait':

(.text+0xa7): undefined reference to `__vdso_clock_gettime'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [objs/fbsplashd.static] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *                    ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *                    ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   splashutils-1.5.2.1.ebuild, line  129:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 || die "failed to build splashutils"

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build splashutils

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.2.1/temp/build.log'.

```

I got around the klibc warning by downgrading to klibc-1.5. It seems the fbcondecor patch is not included in klibc-1.5.7+?

I got around the compile error by downgrading to glibc-2.6.1.

After doing the downgrades, I got splashutils-1.5.2.1 to install, and it is working fine.

My question is, am I missing something in the latest klibc and glibc updates, or does splashutils need updating?

BTW, this is on an x86_64 system.

----------

## johannis

Same here (also x86_64 system).

----------

## yamakawa

i had the exact same problem on ~amd64.

it seems to me glibc(-2.7) and kernel (if patched) are not wrong.

i could manually make binaries in residing /var/tmp/portage/.. dir after doing `make clean` there.

...which means fbsplashutils and tools including klibc(-1.5.7-r2) and glibc used by the ebuild are not wrong.

after modifying the ebuild, i still have a problem in the install phase...but could narrow down the issue.

here is the output from emerge:

```

------------------this part is wrong------------------------

  INSTALL fbcondecor_helper

  INSTALL splash_geninitramfs

  INSTALL libfbsplash.so

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib'

  INSTALL libfbsplashrender.so

libtool: install: error: cannot install `objs/libfbsplashrender.la' to a directory not ending in /usr/lib

make: *** [install]
```

here is diff to my local ebuild.

```

--- /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.5.2.1.ebuild       2007-10-22 05:36:31.000000000 +0900

+++ splashutils-1.5.2.1.ebuild  2007-11-22 06:27:00.000000000 +0900

@@ -126,6 +126,8 @@

                ${myconf} || die "failed to configure splashutils"

        export ZLIBSRC LPNGSRC JPEGSRC FT2SRC

+       emake clean

+       emake -j1

        emake -j1 || die "failed to build splashutils"

        if has_version ">=sys-apps/baselayout-1.13.99"; then

@@ -142,7 +144,9 @@

        export ZLIBSRC LPNGSRC JPEGSRC FT2SRC

        cd "${S}"

+echo "------------------this part is wrong------------------------"

        make DESTDIR="${D}" LIB=${LIB} install || die

+echo "------------------this part is wrong------------------------"

        mv "${D}"/usr/${LIB}/libfbsplash.so* "${D}"/${LIB}/

        gen_usr_ldscript libfbsplash.so

```

----------

## holycow

Interesting find. I tried your ebuild patch for splashutils and I get the same install failure for libfbsplashrender.so. It's odd that the error doesn't happen unless the "emake clean" is used. I suspect the "emake clean" is forcing a rebuild of the statics, which should be done anyway.

However, I still get the klibc not patched warning with klibc-1.5.7 installed. So, I think there's still an issue with klibc.

----------

## yamakawa

now i figured out after comparing the two config.h files that...

the differences between the one made by using glibc-2.7 and the one made by default are

1) if it turns #define mng on/off

2) if LIBDIR is /lib or /lib64 (in my case...I assume)

thus i now know USE="-mng" with genuine ebuild (i.e. witout my patch) makes no error.

but of course, without this flag, the splash screen does not show animation at the bottom and i confirmed it.

(the part i mentioned "wrong" caused the trouble, because manual make makes wrong LIBDIR set...so that part was NOT wrong at all.)

re-emerging libmng under glibc-2.7 does not solve the situation.

i think more experienced one needs to come in.   :Sad: 

----------

## Urd

I have the same problem. (also x86_64 system), but with splashutils-1.5.3.

What's interesting is that, on my notebook it works without problem. And the only difference seams to be the 64 bit architecture.

Anyone filed a bug report already?

----------

## sirro

Same here with x86_64, splashutils-1.5.3, klib-1.5.7-r2 and glibc-2.7.

Using USE=-mng helped for me too. Luckly I don't use animations so it's a good workaround for me.

----------

## johannis

The new glibc-2.7-r1 solved the problem for me.

splashutils-1.5.3.1 merged without any problem now.

----------

